# Areo press coffee and grind



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi

I was given an areo press as a gift a few weeks ago and wanted to try giving it a go instead of always heading for the espresso machine.

I'm looking for a few recommendations for coffee (and online retailers) and as well as level of grind. I'm assuming very coarse, on par with a French press?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using Areopress on holiday at the moment. Grind is best quite fine - table salt consistency - definitely not coarse.


----------



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply, I hate to waste good beans. Would you use a particular origin/blend? I've only have dark roast espresso beans at the minute.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeropress is really versatile. You can make a Mokka pot type coffee, i.e. strong with dark roast. Am using some mid roasted home roasts I took with me. 16grms and a full Aeropress using the inverted method - one and a half minute steep - lovely bright coffee.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I would go for lighter roast I like the African stuff in mine roast do some I think


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had this few weeks back really nice


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I was planning on asking this exact question today! I feel like a traitor making a long drink with the classic, but have been using preground with my aeropress for convenience. The aim today is to work out the best grind, using my big bag of Italian job and rhino, for the aeropress. 16g and full sounds like a good start.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

And this was good in the Areopress as well


----------



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll pick up some medium roast beans from my local this afternoon and give that method a go thanks. Starting to see the potential for good coffee in work instead of the dreaded Nescafé gold blend!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

It is really hard to get a bad brew from an aeropress. You'd have to be doing something seriously silly to get cack from it.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

RossT said:


> I'll pick up some medium roast beans from my local this afternoon and give that method a go thanks. Starting to see the potential for good coffee in work instead of the dreaded Nescafé gold blend!


I started taking line to work, using preground as I don't have the keenness to grind at work!! Got some odd looks, but awesome coffee!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm working at a place with no coffee for the next week or two and this is the same place where I was first made aware of aeropress (and this forum). I sort of wish I'd bought one already but I've realised it will be the perfect Christmas idea when I'm asked what I want.

If what I've read is right about how flexible this thing is, do you think I can easily swap between espresso and AP grind on Mazzer Mini? By all amounts it doesn't need to be that coarse so maybe within easy adjustment range?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hotmetal - it's very forgiving grind wise, your mini will be more than capable. For ease (and not having to dick around with your mini) I'd consider getting a hand grinder - the Hario slim was on Amazon for £15 the other day.... No brainer. It'll also give you a truly portable set-up


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I use a hand grinder it works well


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm hoping I can set an MC2 to the espresso grind I need for my Classic, but use the same for the aeropress as its so forgiving. The plan will be to grind enough for a day or two at work. Maybe not ideal, but I'm sure it will beat whole bags of preground that I use in the aeropress now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I'm hoping I can set an MC2 to the espresso grind I need for my Classic, but use the same for the aeropress as its so forgiving. The plan will be to grind enough for a day or two at work. Maybe not ideal, but I'm sure it will beat whole bags of preground that I use in the aeropress now.


Ok but you could buy a cheap hand grinder ( £25-35 ) to fresh grind at work , only only do one morning at a time

. After a couple of days " your " pre ground won't be very fresh


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a rhino that I could take to work if/when I get the MC2. I'm also thinking about the trade off between sniggers / strange looks and fresh coffee! The aeropress gets enough odd comments!







I'm also often quite pressed for time at work - aeropressing can take longer that I really have already.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I have a rhino that I could take to work if/when I get the MC2. I'm also thinking about the trade off between sniggers / strange looks and fresh coffee! The aeropress gets enough odd comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rhino would give you fresher coffee ...grinding for it is what a minute ?

Sniggers I can't help you with ....

i got asked the other day why I was grinding coffee beans ...

I replied because I wanted to make a cup of coffee ..


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

LOL! I guess I'll get a few questions the first few times, but then people will get used to the oddball who hates the instant [email protected] that everyone else suffers!

Will the MC2 be happy grinding up to 70g of beans in one go without over heating etc ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Get yourself a little hand grinder for work...


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Get yourself a little hand grinder for work...


I have a rhino I could take to work - but there's pros and cons in that. If I could grind enough in the MC2 for work each day, I'd have much fresher coffee, and overcome my laziness!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I grind enough for a couple of coffees in the morning and take that to work in a sealed tub. Grinding beans in my office would definitely be a step too far.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I grind enough for a couple of coffees in the morning and take that to work in a sealed tub. Grinding beans in my office would definitely be a step too far.


That's what I'm thinking.... do you espresso grind for an aeropress ? I'm hoping I can use the same setting for the Classic as for the aeropress as the MC2 finds it hard to switch grinds.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I grind enough for a couple of coffees in the morning and take that to work in a sealed tub. Grinding beans in my office would definitely be a step too far.


Why would that be?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why would that be?


People think you're some kind of fancy Dan who's too good to drink the same coffee as everyone else. You'd be 'coffee guy' or something. It also encourages strangers to ask questions and I don't like strangers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> People think you're some kind of fancy Dan who's too good to drink the same coffee as everyone else. You'd be 'coffee guy' or something. It also encourages strangers to ask questions and I don't like strangers.


You could dress like this coffee guy ...

would distract them from your coffee grinder...

View attachment 9112


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You do like to dress up, Boots


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That's quite a fetching getup, actually


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What you can't see is that he doesn't have any trousers on


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I grind enough for a couple of coffees in the morning and take that to work in a sealed tub. Grinding beans in my office would definitely be a step too far.


I've got a Baratza on my desk. I have to wait till everyone is off the phones before grinding beans!

I think I've well and truly put my coffee stamp on the office. Next stage will be getting a single boiler in there or a la parvonni







.....I'd never get any work done.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

After buying Hario scales and getting really into my v60s over the summer, I returned to work with a triple pack of Hario kit - scales, pouring kettle and v60. I already had my old KitchenAid grinder there, but I've definitely been getting more raised eyebrows and comments than I used to.


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

Hand grinding takes me about 5 minutes !! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

yimpster said:


> Hand grinding takes me about 5 minutes !! What am I doing wrong?


Not turning the handle quick enough????


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

yimpster said:


> Hand grinding takes me about 5 minutes !! What am I doing wrong?


Grinding for Turkish?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

yimpster said:


> Hand grinding takes me about 5 minutes !! What am I doing wrong?


How course is the grind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

yimpster said:


> Hand grinding takes me about 5 minutes !! What am I doing wrong?


What's the grinder, setting, dose?

Aeropress works with a wide rage of grinds, here's an unscientific, unfussy idea I used to use when grinding with a Porlex at work... fill your kettle, time how long it takes to boil (a good idea if it's recently been used & refilled with fresh water), work out your dose & grind to coincide with the boil time...e.g. the office kettle took 4 minutes...grinding 30g in a Porlex, about a turn out, was pretty much a full on race to keep up! 10-15g doses are much more manageable.


----------

